# October Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to Caption Competition Sponsor - The Downrigger Shop - it's time for the October Caption Comp.










Entries close November 10. Then after an exhaustive elimination process a winner will be announced.

Make them entertaining comrades. And if they can't be entertaining, make them whimsical and reflective. And if you can't do that, then PM me for bank account details, and we'll discuss secret matters of immorality and certainty of success.

I do paypal as well.

Just saying.

Eric


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

An early prototype of the modern day water bed.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

After a week in the wilds nicktoozoff decided to return the Hennessy Hammock and market his version - "The Hamyak"


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Where are the rod holders?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Just saying.
> Eric
> _______________________
> kerry
> ...


I sense subterfuge afoot, unless Kerry is somehow short for Eric.
50 more kilos on the paddler and that IS a waterbed.

_Tired of paddling while sitting in a puddle, inventor Robert Fulton VI went to work on a suspension mesh to keep him suspended above the water. The idea snowballed into this craft that also Transforms into an entire badminton court._


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> I sense subterfuge afoot, unless Kerry is somehow short for Eric.
> 50 more kilos on the paddler and that IS a waterbed.


Eric is still running this show, i'm just his secretary.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Unfortunately the wind changed just as young Jimmy said he was never getting out of the hammock, his father has done some tinkering to help him deal with his new situation.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

My, what a long shaft you have.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX7K2JAAABEXgFCFAGAAgD/v3rAgAGRFPNQNJ6mpspppnqAibQkaZAxNAaZwbvmoizlqCnf/VVsc2RN4UsUsgcD7/UCQoC5jl1ok+Dc7nLDmnELDNWYjjTcwB4iq+hy6wlyr5gPqRkjEFF0b5QnlAhjVrnI3cvrL8XckU4UJB+ytiQA=


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The idiot trap snares its first victim.


----------



## SunnyCoastNature (Oct 12, 2011)

With the slightest lapse in judgement poor little Johnny Swertinsburter somehow managed to find himself in another one of those dreaded reaccuring "Just incase the savage bowl cut doesnt get you picked on enough" moments.........................

baha idiot trap :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

At last, a use for the Wright brothers first plane.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I told you Wilson, stick with me and its easy street from now on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Gilligan's Island escape pod needed some further review


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The lastest design from philip treacy has taken the cat_fish_walk by storm.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Justin Bieber paddles. Buy a Hobie.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

The things you see when you "don't" have a gun!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Where Redbull Flugtag props go to die.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Leonardo da Vinci- the early years


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i live and sleep kayaking


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

comfortable on the water but hard to load on the racks :shock:


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

While enjoying a lazy afternoon's parachuting, a water landing showed the importance of carrying a paddle.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It was the wife's suggestion but I decided it was a good one.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Chuck in a 42" plasma screen and a bar frdige and I'll take two!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Life has changed for the Bedouin people since rising sea levels.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Never trust a Best Man with an aluminium welder.


----------



## sudz (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for another shady deal !!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

First rule of Ikea:
NEVER unpack more than one item at a time.


----------



## Tickers (Sep 20, 2011)

Spotted! Kevin Costner has finally returned to dry land.. (For those who have seen Waterworld)


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

The gypsy pimped their ride.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Who needs scupper holes when you can pee straight through your seat.


----------



## Tickers (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweetie maybe you should read the assembly guide?
Pfft honey please! I got this...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

At last the judges have spoken.

The mere mortals will have to up their game next month as the green names are starting edge to the front.

The 3 below get a merit badge:



> *sbd wrote:*
> Justin Bieber paddles. Buy a Hobie.





> *Ado wrote:*
> Never trust a Best Man with an aluminium welder.





> *FazerPete wrote:*
> My, what a long shaft you have.


*But the winner is ..............*



> *RedPhoenix wrote:*
> Well, the wife's a bit hard of hearing.. when she asked me what fishing related birthday prezzie I wanted, I answered "Hummocky Island".


Congrats Red, don't bother pm ing your details, I'm sure some one will have them somewhere.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYt/JmQAABTfgAAQYAPSshCyUIov496gIABoVG0mhpkBp5RiaAANU8k0aGgADQAeoCBzLg5HUdOwqSAccsamLcBIQJTIGWQk9AIcedUppn3mXNWdicBzwYSdtdy+iC9S40k9jUMjMoq4CFbJzIM7Jfs8IIKg+YFtmEoU14h8Z/i7kinChIRb+TMg


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> Woohoo! Perfect timing - this is what happened three days ago:
> 
> 
> Much appreciated Ian!
> ...


Red, Red, Red, get with the program man, that sponsorship changed a few months ago but I'm sure the downrigger shop will kit you out with a jig or something to wear.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUhpG1cAABlfgAAQYKcACAIoEAA/79+AMACmRFPEMhQ2TKNM0aaDGmIwjTAAADU2hKeamj1Q0aAAJiHkO+q0C1uTyl+Wv/m6MeNYborkKEWtJWO1eY1noQiA/CCynMotVwEHrjo70B7WdYeIDIKRvhyJMIY2uBij0TgdbP18GeM1MKeS6jMM2cgQisr1U10tZNIdV/RVnoYGN5yb4s2RBeSPqBaSCLoNxwxBEoD2ngu5IpwoSCQ0jauA


----------

